# Where's all the SMF Bikers at?



## cooknhogz (Dec 27, 2012)

Winter sucks. Where's all the SMF Bikers at? and what do ya ride? I myself, biker for many years and currently ride a 2011 Harley Davidson Street Glide with mods.

View media item 187893


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 27, 2012)

Does this count?













102_0216.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Dec 27, 2012






Actually I just sold it. Used to ride a lot with my stepson but he started working and our schedules just don't work out so we decided to make some room in the garage for other things like detailing his new (to him) truck! But it sure was a lot of fun while I had it!


----------



## cooknhogz (Dec 27, 2012)

For sure, I also have a wheeler 700 Yamaha Grizzly. Mainly use for gettin deer hunting, and plowing snow. The kids ride it more than I do. It's all good.


----------



## smoking b (Dec 28, 2012)

I realize I will probably get flamed for this (Japanese bike) but oh well - I can take it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    I ride a Yamaha R1. I did some mods to it as well as having it sprayed with chameleon paint. It satisfies my need for excitement quite nicely. I also have a Kawasaki KX 500 dirt bike for off road use - it is a beast too  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0074.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 28, 2012


















PICT0073.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 28, 2012


















PICT0043.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 28, 2012






Ok I'm ready - let it fly


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 28, 2012)

My son's bike













james bike.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Dec 28, 2012






My brother in law's bike













mike bike.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Dec 28, 2012






my wish list bike ( my daughter is in her last year of college. ) Then it's time to spend money on me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















my wish bike.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Dec 28, 2012


----------



## cooknhogz (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice bikes I ridden just about every brand bike out there and don't get on anybody for what they ride.


----------



## nickyb (Dec 28, 2012)

This is me after I bought my 2012 Road King Classic.  Wife told me I had to send her a video of me doing a happy dance.  I present it for your enjoyment.

Oh and I am in Fort Walton Beach FL.  Love it because I can ride pretty much year round!







NickyB


----------



## docmor (Dec 28, 2012)

This my gas saver for back and fourth to work (90 mile round trip) in the warmer weather.













ninja.jpg



__ docmor
__ Dec 28, 2012


----------



## rdknb (Dec 28, 2012)

I have an 02 Road King.  This coming year will be converting it to a Trike


----------



## sparky30_06 (Dec 28, 2012)

Honda Shadow Phantom and I'm still riding, was out yesterday as a matter of fact.  Tad chilly at 36 down in the Houston area


----------



## hogrider47 (Dec 28, 2012)

Mine's a 2010 Ultra Classic













PA070323.JPG



__ hogrider47
__ Dec 28, 2012


----------



## kryinggame (Dec 28, 2012)

2012 Harley Davidson Street Glide--Sweet Lou Lou













SG-1.JPG



__ kryinggame
__ Dec 28, 2012


















SG-2.JPG



__ kryinggame
__ Dec 28, 2012


















SG-3.JPG



__ kryinggame
__ Dec 28, 2012


----------



## linguica (Dec 28, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> I realize I will probably get flamed for this (Japanese bike) but oh well - I can take it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO FLAME... i will wager that every Harley Ownership Group (HOG) member out there has at one time in their life  owned and ridden a rice grinder (no insult intended). You have to learn

to walk before you run with the big boys.   Unfortunately I retired from riding after a bad accident, still have a '75 Sportster but it never sees sunshine anymore.


----------



## imjesse1 (Dec 28, 2012)

image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Dec 28, 2012


















image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Dec 28, 2012


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Dec 28, 2012)

2001 BMW f650.  Very fun for riding out here in the mountains.













2011-11-11_13-59-25_183.jpg



__ bakedbean1970
__ Dec 28, 2012


----------



## cooknhogz (Dec 28, 2012)

My 08 Harley Fat Bob before the Street Glide. Next toy will be a Harley Fat Boy Slim  for bar hoppin with the boys, Keeping the Glide for sweets and I.

N













IMG_0157.JPG



__ cooknhogz
__ Dec 28, 2012


----------



## billmc40 (Dec 29, 2012)

trek_73fx_2011_white.jpg



__ billmc40
__ Dec 29, 2012






I ride a 2011 Trek 7.3FX upgraded to a 7.6.5[I wrecked it]. To cold to ride here 30 degrees today.

BillMc


----------



## jjenson (Dec 29, 2012)

2010 Street Glide that I picked up from a guy that need some cash so I "almost" feel bad for what I paid and what it came with!! I'll get some pics off my other computer and put up!


----------



## cooknhogz (Dec 29, 2012)

billmc40 said:


> trek_73fx_2011_white.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, get r done


----------



## billmc40 (Dec 29, 2012)

Well no one said what kind if bike. I hate to say a have over 1500.00 in that pedal bike.


----------



## linguica (Dec 29, 2012)

billmc40 said:


> Well no one said what kind if bike. I hate to say a have over 1500.00 in that pedal bike.


My first bike was a 1967 Honda 150cc that I paid $300. for. I just saw the same bike on one of those antique restoration shows and the thing sold for $5,000. My Favorite bike was a 441cc Victor Special. It was a b*tch to start, but when running properly the thing would climb trees.


----------



## baba bones (Dec 29, 2012)

My baby is at the heated  storage Fast a sleep with a battery tender keepin her up to par ,Ya never know when It'll be 50 deg or better in Michigan ,just to jump on fer a couple hr winter ride ,dont ya know...best smokin wishes to you all....













PA260236.JPG



__ baba bones
__ Oct 29, 2012


----------



## baba bones (Dec 29, 2012)

Linguica said:


> billmc40 said:
> 
> 
> > Well no one said what kind if bike. I hate to say a have over 1500.00 in that pedal bike.
> ...


I know thats right I still have a purple ankle from that darn thing...had one too


----------



## supercenterchef (Dec 29, 2012)

11-13-08_1719.jpg



__ supercenterchef
__ Dec 29, 2012





Been riding ever since I can remember...
...little bit of trivia...used to ride with a club in Gulfport, MS.  Great guys, one of them was Josh Hayes...if you've ever heard of him ;)


----------



## brekar (Dec 29, 2012)

I've been riding ever since I was little. I started on one of these, 













263905_10150305286039283_3991260_n_zpsb93d151e.jpg



__ brekar
__ Dec 29, 2012






upgraded to a 1972 Honda SL70 that looked just like this one, 













HondaSL7001_zps6ee134da.jpg



__ brekar
__ Dec 29, 2012






and my last bike was one of these. A 72 Suzuki 125 Enduro that was yellow. 













Suzuki-TS125_Duster-1972_zpsdc964332.jpg



__ brekar
__ Dec 29, 2012





...

I have kids now, so I don't have the time or money to keep riding, but my next dream purchase is a Road King Classic...


----------



## cooknhogz (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice, I can't imagine not having some sort of motorcycle in my garage


----------



## hrlyridr77 (Dec 29, 2012)

77 FLH that I've had since 2/87. Been to 29 states and 4 provinces of Canada on it. Still got it... Life member HOG

05 Royal Star - most comfortable mid distance cruiser I've been on (had a 91 FLHTC that I put 65000 mi on too)

1st bike - 75 Honda 550F

Been riding since 77....

_hrlyridr77_


----------



## fagesbp (Dec 29, 2012)

038.JPG



__ fagesbp
__ Dec 29, 2012






Don't get to ride very often. I'd like to get a street bike but I'm too busy paying for babies, not that I mind.


----------



## imjesse1 (Dec 29, 2012)

image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Dec 29, 2012





I have a bun in the oven, no insurance 
I hear you loud and clear


----------



## scootermagoo (Dec 29, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> I realize I will probably get flamed for this (Japanese bike) but oh well - I can take it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't apologize for riding a Rice Rocket. Hey, you're riding!  I have one, too. A 1990 ZX6 Ninja.  I rebuilt the motor last winter and painted the wheels, frame, and engine.  New tires, sprockets and chain.  3500 miles behind me this past summer.  It looks and ride like new.  I will always have a sportbike, even if I get a touring bike someday.  I love the sportbikes.......the acceleration and handling are such a kick in the ass.  I will never get sick of that.  It takes just as much skill and brains, OR MORE, to handle a non-tank like sportbike.  A comment was made about "walking before you run". Dude........you're running!  Don't let these other guy's make you feel inferior because you don't have a H-D.  Besides, H-Ds are like belly buttons. Everybody's got one.(Ooh, that is going to piss some people off)


----------



## clloyd (Dec 29, 2012)

2011 roadglide custom. It's my baby. Along with my smoker


----------



## linguica (Dec 29, 2012)

Harleys have changed a lot over the years. When I first started to ride (mid 60's)  the Harley was known for an oil puddle when it stopped and the large magnet riders had to drag behind them to catch all the pieces that fell off the while moving. In the 70's they took a close look at  Japanese manufacturing and machining techniques. I forget if that was before they went bankrupt. My Sporter has AMF written  on the gas tank. Today they made a world class machine all be it too expensive. The best bikes from the past were. the Norton Commando, BSA Victor Special, Harley 250cc 4stroke single, and the Honda 305 Super Hawk.


----------



## supercenterchef (Dec 29, 2012)

I feel bad for posting twice...but with all the HD comments (my pic is of a VRod), I gotta shout out to my sport bike brethren...my race bike and still my favorite ride is the V-Twin sport bike--hard to beat the raw torque and handling there...
My SV-650:












2011-02-02_09-59-34_42.jpg



__ supercenterchef
__ Dec 29, 2012


----------



## dean74 (Dec 30, 2012)

387079_10151124970240071_980507836_n.jpg



__ dean74
__ Dec 30, 2012






Honda VTX 1800, and a Honda CBR 600 RR will post better pic soon!


----------



## cooknhogz (Dec 30, 2012)

Clloyd said:


> 2011 roadglide custom. It's my baby. Along with my smoker


Nice scoot, Putting Yaffe 12" Monkey Bars on my glide over the winter.


----------



## manweld (Dec 30, 2012)

2011 streetglide. love the bikke. Over 32 thousand miles now . only real modifiction is I welded in a Thunder header exhaust that was creamic coated and a K&N air filter before dyno tune


----------



## scootermagoo (Dec 30, 2012)

1990 ZX-6 Ninja.  I originally bought this in the summer of 1990 with 500 miles on it. A total of 45000 mile currently. I replaced the cam chain this past winter, which means engine removal.  Well, the engine removal turned into a semi-major overhaul.  Striped it right down to the frame.  Repainted the frame, wheels and engine.  The body panels are factory originals. New tires.  Also, new sprockets and chain.  It is re-geared with larger rear sprocket buy 3 teeth.  Nice and peppy.  It looks a little chubby compared to more modern sport bikes, but it looks nowhere near 22 years old.  I have owned this bike longer than both my marriages put together!

Here are some pics:

*Before repaint.*













6600454443_aae73bd5bf_b.jpg



__ scootermagoo
__ Dec 30, 2012






*After repaint:*













IMG_3486.JPG



__ scootermagoo
__ Dec 30, 2012


















IMG_3488.JPG



__ scootermagoo
__ Dec 30, 2012


















IMG_3490.JPG



__ scootermagoo
__ Dec 30, 2012


















IMG_3495.JPG



__ scootermagoo
__ Dec 30, 2012


----------



## thin blue smoke (Dec 30, 2012)

Ultra Classic.JPG



__ thin blue smoke
__ Dec 30, 2012






                                              2004 Ultra Classic













Heritage Softail.JPG



__ thin blue smoke
__ Dec 30, 2012






                                     2012 Heritage Softail Classic


----------



## kryinggame (Dec 30, 2012)

Ahhh, nothing better than a Harley.  In my opinion, there's only 1 bike maker--Harley.  The rest are just...anyway...


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 30, 2012)

I suffer from MBD (Multiple Bike Disorder).  Currently, I have only two bikes in the garage.  A 2001 Kawasaki Voyager 1200 and a 1999 Honda CB250 Nighthawk (pictured here with a sold 2006 Vespa GTS 250).













336461202.jpg



__ dirt guy
__ Dec 30, 2012






Two favorites I wish I had back are:

A 1992 Honda CB750 Nighthawk the wife made me sell for the Voyager.













336467806.jpg



__ dirt guy
__ Dec 30, 2012






And a 1991 Kawasaki 550 Zephyr muscle bike.  I sold it because I had a son turning 16 that drooled every time he walked past it and I couldn't keep from twisting the throttle (I would have eventually become a statistic).













336461225.jpg



__ dirt guy
__ Dec 30, 2012






An extra pic of my 250 Nighthawk.  I do a lot of intrastate touring on this little bike.  I really love it!













364569569.jpg



__ dirt guy
__ Dec 30, 2012


----------



## fagesbp (Dec 30, 2012)

imjesse1 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So do I. 1st boy after 3 girls. Congrats to you. Sadly, I do have insurance and it's pretty much rigged now to where it's not much cheaper. The one I had last year still cost me 3k out of pocket after paying my $300 every month for insurance.












IMG.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Dec 30, 2012


----------



## tammer (Dec 30, 2012)

I graduated from my starter bike, a 1997 Kawasaki Ninja 250, to a 2011 Harley Davidson 883 SuperLow just this July!  Put 1,100 miles on it before I had to put it up for the winter.  Really enjoying it! 

(I think I'm too new to the site!  It won't let me insert a picture of her!)

Ah-hah - I was doing it wrong!  Obviously new to this!

Here she is - a chick bike!  She's got Diamond Ice accessories all over her and my profile pic is "Girls Ride Too!" painted on the tank.













vp2748819_2_large.jpg



__ tammer
__ Jan 1, 2013


















vp2748819_7_large.jpg



__ tammer
__ Jan 1, 2013


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 30, 2012)

tammer said:


> I graduated from my starter bike, a 1997 Kawasaki Ninja 250, to a 2011 Harley Davidson 883 SuperLow just this July!  Put 1,100 miles on it before I had to put it up for the winter.  Really enjoying it!
> 
> (I think I'm too new to the site!  It won't let me insert a picture of her!)


Go ahead and post your pics. Our software will hold the post until a moderator can review and validate it. We do this to help keep spammers out and to ensure no one comes along and starts posting inappropriate pictures. This will only last until you make about 25 posts.


----------



## bubbonehead (Dec 31, 2012)

Scooter.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 31, 2012






This was my baby when I met my wife. As you can see there wasn't much of a seat. An hour was about all she could take.

By the way, all that fab work was done by my hand. I made the rear strutless fender and those handlebars. 

Those bars have a long slow taper from 1.25" at the bottom bend to 1" at the top bend.













100_3998.JPG



__ bubbonehead
__ Dec 31, 2012






Now I have this 2012 Ultra Limited. I got the kit to make the tour-pak detachable and bought a Street Glide seat off ebay.

I like this look for my daily commute. It's got the Heavy Breather, Rhinehart True Duels, 255 cams, and dyno tuned.


----------



## cooknhogz (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweet bikes Bubbonehead I myself love the old school bobber look. Looking for a used or wrecked Fat Boy slim to chop up old school style. I really dig the 50s era ,white walls and pin up girls that where its at


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 30, 2013)

Linda rode Harleys for 10 years, I rode them from 1965  to 2007  Just reached a point where it was more work than fun--all the BS laws.













102_0065.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Nov 30, 2013






Now we ride quads

Gary













STB_5256_edited.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Nov 30, 2013


















STA_5254.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Nov 30, 2013






Linda kept her sporty for a year after I sold my FXR.  We had just done an engine upgrade on it and she was loving it.  The little thing in her mirror was ME!!  Pics are us on the Road to the Sun heading to Kalisbel, Mt

Gary

BTW When I bought my first Harley in 1965, Linda had just turned 4--so, does that make me a perv????? LOL

Gary


----------



## orlandosmoking (Nov 30, 2013)

IMG_1602.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 30, 2013


















P1010027.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 30, 2013


----------



## trikefreak (Dec 1, 2013)

I've got a 2002 Honda VTX1800 power-cruiser, had since new. Hell of a machine, more power than most v-twins can produce. I've also been collecting and restoring 3 wheelers for a few years now. Here's the list of the "runners", handful more that need worked on......













VTX-01.jpg



__ trikefreak
__ Dec 1, 2013


















127.JPG



__ trikefreak
__ Dec 1, 2013


















IMG_0241.JPG



__ trikefreak
__ Dec 1, 2013


















IMG_0901.JPG



__ trikefreak
__ Dec 1, 2013


















IMG_0126.JPG



__ trikefreak
__ Dec 1, 2013


















IMG_0352.JPG



__ trikefreak
__ Dec 1, 2013


















IMG_0243.JPG



__ trikefreak
__ Dec 1, 2013


















IMG_0850.JPG



__ trikefreak
__ Dec 1, 2013


















IMG_0810.JPG



__ trikefreak
__ Dec 1, 2013


















IMG_0418.JPG



__ trikefreak
__ Dec 1, 2013


----------



## jockaneezer (Dec 1, 2013)

Just sold our bike in May, first time I've been without a road legal bike since I was 17, introduced Val to them the following year and she never looked back. This was us in Baden-Baden Germany, year before last when we toured Northern Europe. Think I only drove 50 miles, Val did the rest, that's partly why we sold it, due to my health problems. I've since taken early retirement and  bought an RV and had a tootle down to the south of France last year, great fun but we still miss the bike.













P1000232.JPG



__ jockaneezer
__ Dec 1, 2013






A shot with our friends who came with us as we stopped for a rest break in the Black Forest, just off the B500, one of the best biking roads in Europe.













P1000201.JPG



__ jockaneezer
__ Dec 1, 2013


----------

